# Sigma 35 f/1.4 POST-RELEASE hands-on views



## ScottyP (Jan 11, 2013)

The title of the previous Sigma 1.4 post was about pre-release. Now The Digital Picture has given it its first unqualified reccomendation vs. the OEM product, 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-35mm-f-1.4-EX-DG-HSM-Lens-Review.aspx

and Lens Rentals has literally gushed over it.. http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/wide-angle/sigma-35mm-f1.4-dg-hsm-a1-for-canon
What are we to think?


----------



## photogaz (Jan 11, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> The title of the previous Sigma 1.4 post was about pre-release. Now The Digital Picture has given it its first unqualified reccomendation vs. the OEM product,
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-35mm-f-1.4-EX-DG-HSM-Lens-Review.aspx
> 
> and Lens Rentals has literally gushed over it.. http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/wide-angle/sigma-35mm-f1.4-dg-hsm-a1-for-canon
> What are we to think?



There's something seriously wrong with the bokeh tests of the 35L. I saw a post on here or maybe another forum of where somebody had the dots issue in the bokeh. Turned out it was a faulty 35L. Looks like they have the same issue.


----------



## EvilTed (Jan 11, 2013)

"While it is not perfect, I'm finding the Sigma 35 to perform close to the Canon 35 L in AF accuracy. A somewhat consistent and quite noticeable front focus problem on both of my 5D Mark III bodies required AFMA to correct. You may want to capture multiple images in situations with especially shallow DOF - which will be closer to MFD (Minimum Focus Distance). Note that the focus-and-recompose technique can begin to fail as shallower DOF is achieved. "

This is what I encountered with my copy, so I returned it.
Big PITA to get many shots in focus at F/1.4, probably worse than the Canon 50 F/1.2L.

It's a great sharp lens when you get a keeper.
It probably needs adjustment and practice to get them...

ET


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 13, 2013)

Now it is only Photozone still dragging their feet of the big ones. 

Btw: I love what I am seeing from my copy so far


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 13, 2013)

And it looks like we are still in for a wait...... 


http://forum.photozone.de/index.php?/topic/2874-lens-tests-on-the-horizon/


----------

